
Intel, Not ARM, Will Rule the IoT World - swamp40
https://epsnews.com/2016/07/22/intel-not-arm-will-rule-iot-world/
======
bifrost
Given that Intel licenses and sells a fair amount of ARM based stuff, this
article seems like its reaching. Its possible I don't understand the market
economics. I do get that there are a bunch of other companies that license ARM
but it seems like Intel is the overall winner.

I also don't think Intel would switch to MIPS or some other existing platform
given how much they've invested in ARM.

